# How to replicate this particular soap's style?



## misfities (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm very impressed with this soap. I don't aim to imitate the style, but I am still relatively new to soaping and don't understand the mechanics of making a soap like this. Is it melt and pour? Is it cold process? How do they manage to imbed all those free-floating shapes so perfectly? Would any of you geniuses be willing to show me the light?


----------



## not_ally (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks like mp, recommend searching mp embeds here and on craftserver/teach soap/dish forums.


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they are melt and pour. Small embeds placed in loaf, and the pumpkin is cut out with other soap filled in.


----------



## lsg (Mar 10, 2015)

I believe it is melt & pour with embeds.


----------



## Trix (Mar 10, 2015)

Misfities check out confetti soap tutorials as if you like this, you will be interested in that to...and like others told you, this is most probably melt and pour.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 10, 2015)

I think it is melt and pour, but I think the leaves and the pumpkin face are cut outs with cookie cutters and then filled in with an additional pour. The blocks in the first soap are most certainly embeds.


----------



## misfities (Mar 10, 2015)

These soaps are hand-made in large quantities. They are sold at a store where I work. It seems like somehow they make these in a large loaf and cut the slices. All of the soaps are pretty uniform. I don't think they are taking the time to place a pumpkin nose, mouth and eyes into each soap. But I agree it has to be melt and pour. I will try researching MP imbeds and see if that gives me a read on how these soaps are made. Thanks.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 10, 2015)

If you can find a leaf shaped column mold like this, you can make long imbeds to lay in your loaf.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 10, 2015)

I think the hard part here will be getting temps and embed placements right.  If you research MP embeds it will be easier to figure out what temps to use to do the embeds without melting them or have them separate in use.  Placement will take practice and depends on what you end up liking/think is best.  Not sure how to do this uniformly, though, one of the great and trying things about making your own soap is differentiation in the batches. Lots of unlooked for miracles, but then it is hard to replicate them


----------



## SoapStephanie (Mar 12, 2015)

Those are awesome! Especially the Halloween one. 
There has to be a soap mould for that one, maybe individually or a column mould like the leaf one Obsidian just posted.

If it's the column mould, it should be fairly simple, right? Pre-make the transparant ones (eyes, mouth) and put it in there, then pour the soap over it. I just don't get it how they get it to be so perfect in the middle..


----------



## misfities (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm still baffled. My goal is to someday make soap like this. Since every piece is identical, they must use a column mold and make an entire loaf. Then cut slices out of it? I'm baffled. I'm totally not worthy to make soap like this.


----------



## Trix (Mar 16, 2015)

SoapStephanie said:


> Those are awesome! Especially the Halloween one.
> There has to be a soap mould for that one, maybe individually or a column mould like the leaf one Obsidian just posted.
> 
> If it's the column mould, it should be fairly simple, right? Pre-make the transparant ones (eyes, mouth) and put it in there, then pour the soap over it. I just don't get it how they get it to be so perfect in the middle..




They could be marking where to put the embeds, then they're a little melted soap to stick the eyes and mouth etc into the mould. This way when they carefully pour the Orange part everything stays in place.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 16, 2015)

What if they have a long mould with the basic outline shape.  At the ends, they have a place to attach the long embeds for the mouth etc, then pour the orange in space between?  When hard, take it out and cut.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Mar 16, 2015)

Are you sure they are handmade? When I first saw the picture, I thought they looked like the seasonal soaps from Zum, but maybe they are just similar to those.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 16, 2015)

They're both stunning looking! The leaves in the top soap are colored with mica so the colors won't run.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 16, 2015)

I am still leaning towards the leaves and the face of the jack o' lantern being some kind of cookie cutter, then MP soap poured in.  

They are very pretty, and I would not turn down a bar to set somewhere as decoration.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 16, 2015)

Kay, it is weird, I don't sell soap, but as a maker I can imagine buying bars for myself mostly as decoration/teaching tool/goal.  Or even making them, I make mp amethyst soaps b/c they are fun to make and the forms and colors are so pretty (not just mine, I think everyone that makes these does it b/c of way they look), I know when I give them away that people will not use them, in truth they are not that hand friendly in the shower, I think.  

But I still kind of hate when giftees say that bar soaps are too pretty/decorative/whatever to use - usually thinking that is a compliment.   The reason I usually work more on the formula than the way they look, especially with cp,  is I want them to be used and feel good in use, you know? One of the perpetual conundrums for most all of us, I think.  People still think of handmade soap as decorative/luxury items, even when - as in my case - they are free.

Maybe should attach an advisory: "use these and spread the word about handmade soap, folks!  Help make the world a nicer feeling place, one bar at a time"


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 17, 2015)

PinkCupcake said:


> Are you sure they are handmade? When I first saw the picture, I thought they looked like the seasonal soaps from Zum, but maybe they are just similar to those.



Primal Elements. http://secure.soapmaking.com/proddetail.php?prod=PESB_181&cat=15


----------

